# Endoscopic Adenoidectomy



## debra145 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Transnasal  Endoscopic Adenoidectomy*

Hello,

I am looking for a code for Transnasal  Endoscopic adenoidectomy.
I am thinking about 42999.
Can someone advise.

Thanks, Debra


----------

